# Rimfire handguns



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

OK, what is your favorite autoloading rimfire handgun, and why?

For me, I have owned a Buckmark and a Ruger Mark II, and as far as accuracy goes, the Mark II won by a narrow margin, but the Buckmark was a much better ergonomic fit for me. The Buckmark was also a bit more simple to disassemble for cleaning.

At this time, I own a Walther P22 Target and a Sig Mosquito. Both are incredibly simple to disassemble for cleaning. They are very comparible in accuracy and reliability, but the Mosquito fits my hand a little better. HOWEVER, the P22 is a much better looking handgun.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have a new mk 111, but would like a colt woodsman, or even a high standard rimfire.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

freyedknot said:


> i have a new mk 111, but would like a colt woodsman, or even a high standard rimfire.


 
The MKIII is a very nice handgun. Very accurate. My only qualm is the difficulty to disassemble. My buddy bought one at Vance's and we couldn't get it broken down. The "lever" was crazy tight. He took it to Vance's and they couldn't get it done. They were going to swap it out with another, but all of the ones they tried were the same way, and they were not willing to "try harder" on a customer's gun, or on a gun that they need to sell for a profit. Have you had any problems with this?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

smith and wesson model 41 (newer and old)....high standard trophy,ruger competition target slab side..... in that order .....no pic's of the high standard it doesn't come out and play to often and is very picky on ammo used  .....haven't shot the walter p22 yet


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

never tried it yet.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

My mark111 was tight at first. I took a brass punch and knocked the pin or lever out and used a plastic mallet to get it back in. After quite a few cleanings its loosened up enough I can work with it without to much trouble.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have owned ruger mark II and have shot the mark III. I have owned the S&W 22S with 7" barrel and liked it. Rugers are accurate but difficult to re-assemble after cleaning. The Smith was pretty accurate as well and dis-assembly/re-assembly was a breeze. Grips on the S&W were a little cheap feeling as were some of the springs inside. I would buy another smith. I would own another Ruger as well, just pay my gunsmith to clean it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i do believe there is a conversion kit for the ruger mkII that removes the pin and installs a latch for easier disassembly.


----------



## squiddy (Oct 22, 2011)

if you stand the mkIII or II up right during reassembly barrell upright it makes it so much easier but i agree it is a dumb design but can beat the price and accuracy


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

high standard citation....hamben made....just awesome to shoot......


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

ruger mkII for the last 20 years love it !


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

sbreech said:


> The MKIII is a very nice handgun. Very accurate. My only qualm is the difficulty to disassemble. My buddy bought one at Vance's and we couldn't get it broken down. The "lever" was crazy tight. He took it to Vance's and they couldn't get it done. They were going to swap it out with another, but all of the ones they tried were the same way, and they were not willing to "try harder" on a customer's gun, or on a gun that they need to sell for a profit. Have you had any problems with this?


My Opinion,,,
NEVER, NEVER, EVER buy a MKIII, Unless the seller can break it down & put it back together again, in front of YOU, EASILY/ WITHOUT A VISE & HAMMER!!! 

I've owned a cupla MKIIs and I TOTALLY LOVE 'EM. Cases after Cases of shells, from every maker, has been through those guns! They've been dropped,,, They've been abused. They are dented & worn BUT they still shoot & group great! 
Our clubs youth & first time shooters have been shooting them for +- 25 YEARS. That's why I bought my daughter a beautiful MKIII SS Slab Side for her birthday. *VERY BIG MISTAKE!!* The ONLY way to get it apart is to wrap it in a towel, put it tightly in a vise and smack the back of the barrel with a HARD rubber hammer & wooden dowell !!! Putting it back together is 10X WORSE!!
I sent it back to the factory with a long descripted letter attached.
THE ^%$#@! gun came back the SAME WAY! 
I then went back to the dealer for a (BIG LOSS) trade on a SS MKII!!

Now, Even after all those rounds and years of use, Those MKIIs are still tricky to break down. BUT, when you push out the pin, the barrel FALLS off the frame!
I Love 'Em.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ditto on the MKIIs

I've had my stainless bull barrel MKII for 20 years.
All kinds of shells, shoots good and very accurate.

Easy to dissassemble, tricky to reassemble the first couple times.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

ezbite said:


> i do believe there is a conversion kit for the ruger mkII that removes the pin and installs a latch for easier disassembly.


Get the kit, it is worth it if like me you use the Ruger allot.

http://majesticarms.com/id10.html


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

here's a couple of my rugers a markII and a 22/45
twister


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Ruger Markll..my Uncle had me shooting one as a kid and I never have looked back or felt a need to change.


----------

